

Ask HN: How to get a simple payment page? - sgzhaohang

Is there anywhere I can build a very simple payment page to charge a one-time fee from my customer? I can&#x27;t do programming, so I need something extremely easy and all I need is just a SINGLE payment page.
======
jeffmould
For really simple you could just use something like PayPal. Another option
would be to use Stripe Checkout. Either don't require a whole lot of
programming skill, although PayPal is probably a little easier as you can just
direct them to the PayPal site to pay you.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Coinpayments is a simple drop in clump of code if you want to get paid in
crypto:

[https://www.coinpayments.net/supported-
coins](https://www.coinpayments.net/supported-coins)

